# Reserve equipment



## John Nayduk (23 Apr 2001)

On the topic of equipping the reserves.  While in Gagetown a few years ago on the Armour 6A I was asked by the DS "What would you do if you were in a Leopard?"  To which I had to asnwer "How should I know?  I‘m in the reserve and we don‘t see Leopards, remember?"  That probably explains the red chit once we arrived in the hide. Too bad we couldn‘t use the Leo turrets the Germans sold us  that still had the rest of the tank attached to train the reserves on.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Jun 2011)

Man, how things have changed in the armoured corps in 10 years...

2001 Canadian Leo 2...A laughable fantasy

2011 Canadian Leo 2...A Hard Reality


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Jun 2011)

Since this post regards Reserve Equipment, how long after the swearing in does it take to get equipment? My reason being, will I need a way to transport my kit? Or will some of it be permitted to stay at the Armoury?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Since this post regards Reserve Equipment, how long after the swearing in does it take to get equipment? My reason being, will I need a way to transport my kit? Or will some of it be permitted to stay at the Armoury?



Be prepared to carry it all home, i.e., arrange transportation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jun 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Since this post regards Reserve Equipment, how long after the swearing in does it take to get equipment? My reason being, will I need a way to transport my kit? Or will some of it be permitted to stay at the Armoury?



How long? That will depend on how your Unit does it. Have they got a ASU QM there? Do they have to send for your stuff? This question is best answered at your Unit, not here.

Can you leave some behind? Not likely, and if it can't be properly secured, foolhardy.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Jun 2011)

May I ask how much there will be? i.e. Will a large heavy duty Duffle bag suffice?

EDIT: It's an Infantry reserve.


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2011)

They will issue you kitbags(dufflebags) to fit it all into


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Jun 2011)

Thank you very much for all your help guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jun 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> May I ask how much there will be? i.e. Will a large heavy duty Duffle bag suffice?
> 
> EDIT: It's an Infantry reserve.





			
				-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> They will issue you kitbags(dufflebags) to fit it all into



More than likely you will be bringing all your kit home in 3 or 4 big black garbage bags.....


----------



## MikeL (18 Jun 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> More than likely you will be bringing all your kit home in 3 or 4 big black garbage bags.....



Did they stop issuing out kitbags?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jun 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Did they stop issuing out kitbags?



No, I believe the scale of issue 1 x bag and 1 x barracks box


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No, I believe the scale of issue 1 x bag and 1 x barracks box



Good luck with the barracks box. Maybe if you deploy, you might see one.
 :


----------



## OneMissionataTime (18 Jun 2011)

Supposed to be x 2 Kit bags , x 1 Barracks Box... My whole platoon in St. Jean 3 years ago got them.. All 68 of us.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2011)

OneMissionataTime said:
			
		

> Supposed to be x 2 Kit bags , x 1 Barracks Box... My whole platoon in St. Jean 3 years ago got them.. All 68 of us.


This guy is Reserve, doesn't count.

Please read the entire thread, for context, before commenting and confusing the issue.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Good luck with the barracks box. Maybe if you deploy, you might see one.
> :



Barracks box should be no problem but a MOB BOX is operational....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jun 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Barracks box should be no problem but a MOB BOX is operational....



I am more than familiar with the difference in the two thanks. Reservists don't get barracks boxes as part of their garrison issue. Doesn't matter if they're, supposedly, plentiful in the system again or not. At least not in 31 Bg they don't.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (19 Jun 2011)

Woah, I leave this thread alone for a day. Come back and there's a heated argument. It's okay guys, I have a closet which I can keep my kit locked in. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I am more than familiar with the difference in the two thanks. Reservists don't get barracks boxes as part of their garrison issue. Doesn't matter if they're, supposedly, plentiful in the system again or not. At least not in 31 Bg they don't.



Understood Recce...at least in 37 CBG (NL units) we get them issued to everyone.....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jun 2011)

Recceguy

Up here, every person I have escorted down for their Initial Kit Issue in the last year or so have been issued the new barrack box.  I don't have it, and am glad I don't (for the moment).


----------



## Forester (20 Jun 2011)

I have been up here in meaford teaching for the last few months on reseve BMQ-L's. There is no standard within brigades, or even sometimes units as to scale of issue. I have seen 3 different candidates from the same unit, one with a UAB(mob box), one with a barracks box, and one with neither. So i think it is all dependent on who does your initial issue, and what is currently available at the ASU/local base doing your kitting.

Now, about what you are actually entitled to, that is a whole nother matter.


----------



## NL_engineer (25 Jun 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Barracks box should be no problem but a MOB BOX is operational....



Most of the troops coming out of St. Jean have 2 X mob boxes, 1 X kit bag and a 84 pat rucksack if they are lucky.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jun 2011)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Most of the troops coming out of St. Jean have 2 X mob boxes, 1 X kit bag and a 84 pat rucksack if they are lucky.



Have you bothered to read the title?

RESERVE EQUIPMENT not REGULAR FORCE EQUIPMENT.


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Jun 2011)

Then I will also add that new troops from some of the LFCA, and LFQA units are issued MOB boxes (that is from second hand information so I can not confirm if it is true or not).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2011)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Then I will also add, I heard, that new troops from some of the LFCA, and LFQA units are might be  issued MOB boxes (that is from second hand information so I can not confirm if it is true or not).



Fixed your rumour for you.


----------



## Craig B (2 Jul 2011)

2 years ago I was the course WO on a BMQ (LFQA), and the recruits were issued MOB's.

Not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Sep 2011)

At least from what I've seen coming out of ASU London 31 Brg. Most recruits get 2x kit bags with their kit issue. So two of those full, plus about 2 garbage bags for the remainder.


----------

